# Madison County Florida- nice 8 point



## TREXXX (Nov 18, 2009)

any idea how old, what you guys think.  Processor put him at 175 lbs.  I'm guessing 3 1/2


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 18, 2009)

I could go with 3.5 for that area of Florida. Madison has some pretty good bucks in that county and could probably be some better ones if the dogs stayed off of them.

What part of Madison, I have done alot of work around Pine Bay and Chigger & Tick hunt clubs East of Perry. Actually that would be in Taylor County but not far from the Madison line as well as the San Pedro area.


----------



## Brad (Nov 18, 2009)

congrats bud great deer the pics dont do it justice the body on that deer was impressive you need to tell the story for everyone to appreciate.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 18, 2009)

Good buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## castaway (Nov 19, 2009)

I actually hunt in the club that borders pine bay. That is a nice buck...where bout in madison county do you hunt?


----------



## TREXXX (Nov 19, 2009)

just a couple miles north west of rocky's store in shady grove


----------



## TREXXX (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Brad but I want the secert on killin these big ones to stay that way.  maybe later


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 19, 2009)

TREXXX said:


> Thanks Brad but I want the secert on killin these big ones to stay that way.  maybe later



Corn is not a secret around these parts.....


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 19, 2009)

castaway said:


> I actually hunt in the club that borders pine bay. That is a nice buck...QUOTE]
> 
> I heard that Foley Land & Timber which owns vast chunks of land in that area was either going to this coming season or the next do away with dog hunting on their properties.
> 
> ...


----------



## Full Pull (Nov 19, 2009)

nice job
great looking Deer.


----------



## TREXXX (Nov 21, 2009)

hey swamprat I resemble that remark- lol but in all seriousness we have sooooooooo manyyyy bears you can not feed. I have mastered the food plot this year and it worked.  In the pics that is a small weak one he was taken in.  The bears have actually helped by making me a better hunter


----------



## TREXXX (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks full pull and swamp rat our property appears to be on the foley chopping block for next year.  Looking at 75/80 percent being cut.  probably moving on after this year so if there are any good clubs nearby with openings I'm all ears


----------



## Brad (Nov 22, 2009)

Swamprat said:


> castaway said:
> 
> 
> > I actually hunt in the club that borders pine bay. That is a nice buck...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## castaway (Nov 23, 2009)

I have herd that rumor for the last few years and I am not sure if its true or not. I hunt circle p sportsman and we just still hunt, but like Brad said everyone has been having some trouble filling all of their memberships. There are saome huge dog hunting clubs in the area camp misery etc. I dont see it going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Nov 23, 2009)

I have no ideal....heard Fla.has some small deer etc. Nice buck feller!


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice buck Congrats


----------



## lawnman (Nov 23, 2009)

TREXX, how bout a Madison county Rut report?  Specifically just south of Greenville. Congrats by the way! Thanks.


----------



## Brad (Nov 23, 2009)

lawnman said:


> TREXX, how bout a Madison county Rut report?  Specifically just south of Greenville. Congrats by the way! Thanks.



I hunt the same property he does and we are about 20 miles south of Greenville, his deer was very rank and stained but,a guy had that deer on his trailcam a mile away 24 hours before trexxx shot it so they were on there feet. I shot a six point this weekend and it was also very stained. I found 6 fresh scrapes this weekend about the size of a garbage can so I dont think they are locked down breeding yet but they are looking. But as you know in Florida its pretty much a trickle rut and the bucks dont have to look very hard,we have not seen any strong chasing in the two years we have hunted there.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 23, 2009)

Brad said:


> Swamprat said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know who told you that but in these economic times I dont think they would do away with the 2 huge clubs that they have now which are dog clubs. Three Rivers and Sandhill are both huge and have hundreds of members a piece. I heard Foley had a problem filling all of their leases last year so I dont know why they would effectively shut down 2 of their biggest clubs. Also I would be afraid to do that in that area with some of the characters around, they would be lucky if it wasnt burned. These guys take dog hunting seriously.
> ...


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2009)

I almost hope youre right although I dont want to see dog hunting completely done away with,there are so many non hunting groups threatening our sport that we dont need to be destroyed from the inside. Alot of these guys who run dogs spend money buy hunting liscenses and such that goes to the Pittman Roberson act I think it would really hurt our sport in the long run. That being said the way Foley treats there land they need to break up these chunks and offer some more desireable land to other people. We have 1300 hundred acres in southern Madison co. that we pay over seven dollars an acre for and it is basically junk. When they come in and cut they leave everything they dont need just laying there,no controllrd burns ever,no fifth row thinning, they just cut replant and then wait 25 years and cut again. We were in a lease in Taylor Co. that was pretty land because alot of it was reclaimed pasture and had some hammocks and such and was covered up with game and it was 4 dollars an acre. We asked Rick the leasing guy at Foley and he said it was basically because we are in Madison and that county can demand that amount because of its reputation,even though the property is worse.


----------



## castaway (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been in a lease in taylor county for around ten years now and we lease from foley. I agree it is very frustrating to have them come in and clear cut your area. On the other hand I dog hunt, but not on foley land. It would be devistating to the majority of hunter in that area if foley stopped letting them run dogs on their land.


----------



## Brad (Nov 25, 2009)

It would be very devastating,and I am sure you know of some of the people that live around there. I truly believe it would start something that Foley doesnt want to deal with. First of all the mentality of if I cant hunt here no one can would start,camps would be broken into land would be burned and who knows what else could happen. People think Im overexagerating but I remember when they went from all of Foley land being open to the public to clubs and how long it took that to get under control. I also dont want to see any kind of hunting done away with. They are making it very hard on the dog hunters with the new laws and I think it will become so much of a hassle for them to hunt that they will sloly start to quit and I hate to see that. I truly believe most dog hunters try to cut their dogs off and do the right thing but in every other aspect of society its a few that ruin it for the whole group.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 25, 2009)

Brad....I agree 100% with what you are saying.

Even though I am a still hunter I do hunt a few times a year with friends who run dogs. It can be pretty exciting at times.

I will say that dog hunters and dog hunting clubs have improved dramatically over the years. Having to register and ID your dog along with tracking collars have helped out a great deal. Now if one of my buddies gets to running a deer to close to the property line he just "tones" the dog with the collar the dog will pull off the deer. He has trained them to respond to the collar.

Like you I do want to see any form of hunting to go away, dog hunting has it's place and a long tradition.


----------



## Brad (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a friend in Three Rivers Hunt club which I believe has 700 paying members,Icould be wrong on the exact numbers but they have alot, Anyway he was explaining to me that all dogs ran on that club had to be registered for that property which I knew but what I didnt know was that they get three infractions not three from the same group or individual but three from all dogs that are registered for that property and then their rights to run dogs on that property are revoked. This means that someone who my friend doesnt even know can be rogue and ruin it for everybody. This might be the reason Foley is taking the steps they are to keep from having the liability,but I think in the end it would hurt them worse than help them.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2009)

Fine Buck!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Chris Tyre (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you hunt with the Strickland's?


----------



## Fast_Money (Dec 1, 2009)

Brad and Swamp Rat... I agree with what you are saying.

As hunters PERIOD, we all need to stick together. I'm a dog hunter 100%, don't even still hunt for a minute.....MOST dog hunters love their heritage and do try to cutoff their dogs at all costs. However, there are times when you can't. Still hunters need to understand that. Now, if it happened all the time...that's another story. But we had a 8 month old puppy get out of pocket and onto still hunting property earlier this year....he showed up about an hour later with his tracking collar gone and his name plate collar....just no sense in that. First time our dogs had gotten across the line all year. HUNTERS need to be courteous to each other in situations like that..show respect. Now if we had done it several times, then report it....but don't steal our tracking collar!

Anyways, good post guys.... arguing amongst ourselves gets us no where....


----------



## castaway (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with everyone that we must all stick togeather as hunters. Dog hunting has turned around drastically from the past. I am not 100% dog hunter but I do run dogs for the majority of the season and would hate more than anything to see it done away with.


----------



## Brad (Dec 2, 2009)

I would love to see Foley open up some smaller tracts but not if it means breaking up these big established clubs. Ending dog hunting in the south would be detrimental to hunting as we know it. These anti hunting groups love to see us bicker. If we would use the same passion that we use on each other toward them they wouldnt have a chance. They would be surprised what an organized goup of rednecks can do when we want to.


----------

